# insurance renewal again



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

OK its time for insurance renewal again, just had my quote from Sky and it’s on the high side. Can any one help? 

Y1 CJE 
Cars is stored overnight in a locked garage 4000 miles annual mileage used for domestic and pleasure. MK45
9 years NCB no active speeding tickets 
27 years old
2006 Subaru WRX 
Running 460bhp with a RCM 2.35


Whiteline rear ARB 24mm
Whiteline front ARB 24mm
Carbon fibre front strut brace 
Rear strut brace 
Prodrive springs
PFF7 Speedline Prodrive light weight Alloys 18
Rays locking wheel nuts
6 Pot ap racing front brakes 
Kenwood DVD head 
JLB speakers 
Defi gauges x4 + display
Spec c vent 
Prodrive rear wing 
Carbon high window wing 
STI front splitter
Prodrive WRC mirrors

RCM Build

RCM EJ22 Remanufactured Closed deck block
RCM Wiseco 97.5mm Forged piston 
RCM WRC 14mm Stud Conversion
Block Face Skim
RCM Re-bore and plateau hone
RCM WRC 14mm head stud kit
RCM Modified Oil pump
Subaru 79MM Nitrided Crankshaft assy
RCM Extreme Uprated H section conrod
Uprated Thermostat
Cosworth Subaru Timing Belt kit
Subaru Main brg set
Mahle Motorsport Big end brg set
RCM Baffled sump
RCM Manifold
RCM Colour ceramic coating
SX Fuel pressure Regulator
RCM WRC Nimonic Exhaust Valve
RCM WRC Inlet valve
800cc Fuel Injectors
STI GPN Uprated Pitching Stopper
RCM Titanium Retainers
RCM 3" Open neck Downpipe
RCM Centre section
RCM Rear section
6 Speed Gearbox
Oil pick up pipe
Oil pick up pipe O ring
Samco Turbo Inlet Hose
Turbo inlet hose clamp
Modified inlet tumblers
RCM/Exedy Twin plate clutch & flywheel assy
Oil Cooler Modine
Cosworth air pump delete kit
RCM Parallel fuel rail kit
HF Front Mounted Intercooler
Carbon inner wing panel
RCM Mafless Induction Tube
K&N Induction Filter
Cosworth VVT Camshaft kit
Hybrid Garret RCM450 Turbo Ceramic 58mm
RCM Track Attack Oil Catch tank kit
Bosch Motorsport 10bar pump
RCM Antisurge kit
Dash 4 Aeroquip Hose
Dash 6 Aeroquip braided hose
RCM Superlite pulley set non AC
NGK Racing Spark Plug-7
Solaris ECS S6GP
Air temp sensor
RCM Carbon Cool Panel guide 
Motec 4 Bar MAP Sensor
Carbon switch panel
SYVECS MAP Multi switch

and thats it :thumb:


----------

